# Call for Fantasy/ Science Fiction Novel



## Bill Snodgrass (Nov 14, 2006)

Double-Edged Publishing Projects
2007 Fantasy/Science Fiction Novel

Double-Edged Publishing, Inc. is, for a short period, accepting proposals for a book to be published in 2007. This is a peculiar arrangement, so read all details carefully.

Combination Serial and Book Publication

The 2007 Fantasy/Science Fiction Novel project will involve obtaining the rights to serial publication of the work in The Sword Review as well as publication as a novel. The selected manuscript will be published in book form and released at the same time as the first chapter appears in The Sword Review. Readers may elect to buy the book in whole at any time, or wait for the monthly installments to run their course.

The author will be paid up-front for the serial rights at 1/2 cent a word up to $25.00 per chapter. In return for the book format, the author will receive two author copies and 50% of the net on all sales over $150 US net.

The selected manuscript will be in the fantasy or science fiction genres and will conform to the publication guidelines (except length and submission procedures) of The Sword Review (Click Here). It will have no less than 12 chapters and no less than 80,000 words. Preferably, it will have between 16 and 24 chapters.

This is an experiment. We believe that the serial presentation will generate interest in buying the book version, while at the same time, make the story accessible to a wide audience within the periodical. The Sword Review is being visited about 1000 times a day (average of August, September, and October, 2006). Items published there are, therefore available to a large reader community. We believe this is a good opportunity for emerging or established authors alike.

For complete information, visit:

http://www.doubleedgedpublishing.com/2007Book.html


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 14, 2006)

Moved to Press Releases.


----------



## Bill Snodgrass (Nov 14, 2006)

I said:


> Moved to Press Releases.



Thank you!


----------

